# Lightbox Help



## sdudley24 (Jan 27, 2016)

I am attempting to find a good light source for a series of five small lightboxes that I want to build within a "mudroom" locker. The dimensions for each box will be 4"H x 11"W x 10"D. I would assume some strips of LED lights would be best to illuminate the backglass for each one, but I'm definitely open to suggestions. Hopefully someone can reply to me as if I have no clue what I'm doing...because that's the truth. I'm a fast learner and can follow directions without any issues.
Ultimately I would like to be able to power the lights by simply plugging into a wall outlet. Furthermore, it would be fantastic if there was an on/off switch. Ideally there would be a main on/off switch to turn them all on or off at the same time...but also an individual switch to turn each one on or off.
Is this too complicated and expensive? I am hoping you all can lead me in the right direction and tell me what supplies that I will need to buy to light up my project correctly. Thanks so much!


----------



## brickbat (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't anyone screen these calls?


----------



## nbp (Feb 9, 2016)

brickbat said:


> Doesn't anyone screen these calls?



Come again?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 10, 2016)

Is this the kind of lightbox that photographers use to view slides and negatives?


----------



## wreini (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_r5u49EFXk


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 10, 2016)

sdudley24 said:


> within a "mudroom" locker.





> illuminate the backglass



What are these?


----------

